# Fly strike and rear guard....£25 for one rabbit!!



## acjb007 (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi I got it from the vets today as I'd heard other liquids have killed their rabbits. Thought it was about £15 and would last a few months for both my rabbits. Just read the instructions and it's one application! Surley there's a cheaper product? I got a spray for my Guinea Pigs (Johnsons) that kills fleas, etc and protects against flies. It was about £4 for months worth. They both seem fine when I use it but wasn't sure about using on the rabbits as I've heard horror stories. Is there a product people can reccomend?


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

sorry I cant help with this I have a house bun and lots of fly killing window stickers because I hate them so much. That does sound quite steep tho


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

XENEX SPOT ON

I use this on my lot now, prescribed by my vet but available without presciption although hard to get.


----------

